
How your brain actually makes decisions while you sleep - susanhi
http://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2014/09/17/your-brain-actually-makes-decisions-while-you-sleep/?hpid=z1
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8334970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8334970)

